
If a Computer Can Diagnose Cancer, Will Doctors Become Obsolete? - gukov
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/if-a-computer-can-diagnose-cancer-will-doctors-become-obsolete
======
dalke
Here's an easy way to write a story about modern technology: go back to
popular science and technology magazines of the 1980s, find a story you think
is interesting (eg, isn't a now common-place item like a e-reader), and update
with modern technology.

For example, MYCIN
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mycin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mycin)

> MYCIN was never actually used in practice but research indicated that it
> proposed an acceptable therapy in about 69% of cases, which was better than
> the performance of infectious disease experts who were judged using the same
> criteria.

which lead to CADUCEUS
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CADUCEUS_%28expert_system%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CADUCEUS_%28expert_system%29)
.

